# Talk Classical Invitation - Open Rehearsal



## prlj (10 mo ago)

If anyone here would like to attend a rehearsal of my orchestra next week (Akron Symphony), please drop me a note at [email protected].

We are preparing for our Opening Night concert. Repertoire and concert info can be found here.

Rehearsals are at the following times:

Wednesday, Sep 21 7:30 PM
Thursday, Sept 22 6:30 PM (strings only for the first hour)
Friday, Sept 23 7:30 PM

This is a great chance to see "behind the scenes" of how an orchestra prepares for a concert. You are welcome to attend any of the rehearsals. (Wednesday is the first rehearsal for this concert cycle.)

I plan to extend this same invitation to many of our future rehearsals this season, so if next week doesn't work out, perhaps another one will.

(I realize this will only apply to a select few, due to geographic restrictions.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Whast a lkind offer! If I wasn't 3515 miles away I'd pop along. 👍


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Merl said:


> Whast a lkind offer! If I wasn't 3515 miles away I'd pop along. 👍


I appreciate that! Haha! I do realize it's very limited in scope, but it's one small thing we can do to be welcoming to all!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I took in some of the 'ASO at home' vids on the site, really great.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

prlj said:


> If anyone here would like to attend a rehearsal of my orchestra next week (Akron Symphony), please drop me a note at
> 
> (I realize this will only apply to a select few, due to geographic restrictions.)


Are you guys planning any events in central Ohio? If so, I would be interested in attending.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I see that the orchestra will be doing a Holiday concert in Dec. Do you do one every year?


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> Are you guys planning any events in central Ohio? If so, I would be interested in attending.


Thanks! We're not a traveling ensemble, so we pretty much just stick to Akron. "Runouts," as they're called, tend to end up being rather expensive, unfortunately.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Vasks said:


> I see that the orchestra will be doing a Holiday concert in Dec. Do you do one every year?


We do! Usually the second Friday of December. This year we're also presenting a fully staged production the Nutcracker just before Christmas!


----------

